# RAF/RCAF Pennfield Ridge, NB



## Gaudet (Jan 28, 2007)

Greetings...
I am in the midst of research on the former RAF/RCAF air station *Pennfield Ridge*, located in southwestern New Brunswick, Canada. The station first went into service in 1941 as part of the BCATP as No. 2 Air Navigational School, but the ANS would close and merge into No. 1 CNS at Rivers. The station then went on to be RAF's No. 34 OTU in May, 1942. No. 34 OTU transferred from RAF Greenock, Scotland and set up temporarily at RCAF Yarmouth (Yarmouth would later be a detachment for No. 34 OTU). After mid-May 1944, the OTU closed and RCAF took over, using the station as a Heavy Transport Conversion Unit and Training Squadron until late 1945. Pennfield airport was later used by Trans-Canada Airlines until the mid-1950s.

Principal aircraft used were the Lockheed Ventura and Avro Anson. The Ventura has a length record with Pennfield Ridge. Pennfield Ridge was home to AE658... the first prototype Ventura built. Other aircraft include Westland Lysanders, Bristol Bolingbroke, Lockheed Hudson and then later came Douglas Dakotas and Consolidate Liberators.

My request... I am looking for veterns that were stationed at Pennfield Ridge or anyone that may have stories on the air station. I am also looking for pictures (so take a closer look Ventura enthusiast!) and further info on the RAF at Greenock. I've been engaged in this project since 1998. Any assistance will be welcomed.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 28, 2007)

There is a book i had that has a great story about flying a Ventura out of Penfield it was compiled by the canadian Aviation historical Society somebody burnt me for it so i can't help any more then that
found this link
Vent_index


----------



## Gaudet (Jan 28, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> There is a book i had that has a great story about flying a Ventura out of Penfield it was compiled by the canadian Aviation historical Society somebody burnt me for it so i can't help any more then that
> found this link
> Vent_index



Thanks, pbfoot. I'm a member of the CVHS and will check into their stock. Any guess to the date/year of print?

And thanks for posting the link to the Ventura Memorial Flight Association. I've been working with Tony Jervis and his group for the last few months... great people and a great goal!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 28, 2007)

Gaudet said:


> Thanks, pbfoot. I'm a member of the CVHS and will check into their stock. Any guess to the date/year of print?
> 
> And thanks for posting the link to the Ventura Memorial Flight Association. I've been working with Tony Jervis and his group for the last few months... great people and a great goal!


 no I wish I could as it was an superb book the story about the Ventura was awesome I. It was a CAHS book but their list of pubs doesn't show it


----------



## billybee (Jan 29, 2008)

I wish you good luck with your research. I found you while researching my father. CPL George Barter, a Flight Engineer, who served at Penfield from 19 Aug 1942 to April 1944 where went to 32FTS for flight training prior to return to the UK. I have little knowledge of him or what else he did because most of the relatives have died before I got intrested. But I'll keep you in mind when I find something. I suppose that you know Chris Larson of Beaver Harbour, who is doing the same research?
BB


----------



## greenlane (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi there,
A friend of mine named Walter Henry was stationed at Pennfield Ridge and remembers every name and detail. I'm sure he would love to chat with you about your research. Please email me if you would like me to contact him about this for you. (He doesn't use the computer much).He has told me so many stories about the place that I've been telling his he should write it all down.


----------



## billybee (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi greenlane
My father spent his free time in St Andrews and after he was discharged from the RAF in 1947 married my mother Mary Greenlaw (of St Andrews and lived there for awhile). If Mr Henry has any knowledge of my father, feel free to email me. My father spent more than a year and a half at Pennfield, as I would assume mostly ground crew. Attached is a picture of him circa 1944/45 and its 65 years later now.
billybee


----------



## HughP (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm looking for an Aerial View of the Pennfield AirPort during the 1940 - 1946 aera. thanks HughP


----------



## kmckean (Jun 26, 2012)

If you belong to Facebook, there is a Pennfield Parish Military Historical Society site with aerial photos of the base as it was and as it looks now. There are also other photos of former servicemen.


----------



## PennfieldParish (Mar 30, 2013)

http://www.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~nbpennfi/photos-military/penn8b1AirStation_No34OTU_1.jpg


----------

